# Living At Discovery Gardens



## lmistry (Jun 26, 2012)

Hello All, 

My husband and I are due to move to Dubai in August to work as teachers near Emirites Hill 

The school has given us accomodation in discovery gardens. It's a 1 bedroom apartment. Not sure how big it is but I know it's fully furnished. 

We'd like to know as much as possible about what's near the accomodation. Would we need a car to get to school? How long would it take on public transport? Are transport links good? How much are taxi's generally? 

Are beaches near us? What clothes to pack and items that are not available in Dubai. 

Any information would be brilliant - neither of us have been to Dubai before so it's the start of a new adventure!


----------



## cobragb (Mar 15, 2010)

Discovery gardens is one of those places people either love or hate. Only a couple of ways in and out. There is Ibn Battuta mall in front of it with Metro access, but it won't get you near Emirates Hill. A taxi will cost you 25-30 AED each way.

The closest beach is in JBR and it's only 10 minutes away with no traffic.

Forget the warm weather clothes and rain gear.

Good luck!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Usually they provide single teachers with a 1 bedroom apartment.

If they're employing both of you and giving you accommodation together, I'd be looking for a bigger/better place to live or increased salary as you'll be saving them approx AED 40,000 a year.


----------



## lmistry (Jun 26, 2012)

cobragb said:


> Discovery gardens is one of those places people either love or hate. Only a couple of ways in and out. There is Ibn Battuta mall in front of it with Metro access, but it won't get you near Emirates Hill. A taxi will cost you 25-30 AED each way.
> 
> The closest beach is in JBR and it's only 10 minutes away with no traffic.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that - very helpful with the taxi cost as well. What else do they have at Discovery Gardens? I'm reading that there are lots of swimming pools and restaurants and facilities? Is this correct? 

Does the Metro get you into the main Dubai town also?


----------



## Radioactive (Jun 15, 2012)

The metro will get you to most of Dubai...but still, Disco Gardens is huge, and you'll need to drive or cab it over to Ibn Battuta just to catch it... Rent a car.

DG is one of Dubai's more modest living accommodations, at least on this end of town. Don't have high expectations and you'll be fine.


----------



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

Do a search on this forum about Discovery Gardens to get a fair idea about the place.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

lmistry said:


> Thanks for that - very helpful with the taxi cost as well. What else do they have at Discovery Gardens? I'm reading that there are lots of swimming pools and restaurants and facilities? Is this correct?
> 
> Does the Metro get you into the main Dubai town also?


I have heard Discovery gardens have had pools since it started, but the pools dont have water 
Restaurants are available in one end of DG, Zen cluster.

The Metro gets you to most places of interest in Dubai or to within a 5 minute taxi ride from them


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If you have to take a taxi from 6:30 am to 9am or from 3pm until 8pm, it can take a long time to get one. Further back, the longer the wait. Like 30+ minutes. Or just give up and take a bus to ibn battuta and catch the metro. DG isnt a place to live without a vehicle if you live back in the back clusters. 

No pools that actually work as nakheel cant afford them, but they do have tennis courts as that doesnt cost nakheel any money. The one by my place is always crawling with men who just stand around and stare but I live towards the back that has become more labourers accomodations but friends who live off 5th street have no issue using tennis courts up that way. 

Stock up on bug powder. Came back after few weeks missing in action, and found ants EVERYWHERE yet again  even though my apartment doesnt have any food except inside the fridge as such an issue with little roach yuckies that seem to forever infiltrate my apartment. The ant problem is a constant fight in my building. 

Good luck.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> If you have to take a taxi from 6:30 am to 9am or from 3pm until 8pm, it can take a long time to get one. Further back, the longer the wait. Like 30+ minutes. Or just give up and take a bus to ibn battuta and catch the metro. DG isnt a place to live without a vehicle if you live back in the back clusters.
> 
> No pools that actually work as nakheel cant afford them, but they do have tennis courts as that doesnt cost nakheel any money. The one by my place is always crawling with men who just stand around and stare but I live towards the back that has become more labourers accomodations but friends who live off 5th street have no issue using tennis courts up that way.
> 
> ...


The ants are certainly out in force this year! We seem to get them in about five different sizes in our villa, despite it being very clean and using bug spray. 


imistry - you are being housed in Disco Gardens as it's cheap. Hope you get a decent cluster (perhaps ask the school exactly where on the development) as many people have complained about the place. It's not anyone's first choice of accommodation and is selected due to price.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

lmistry said:


> What clothes to pack and items that are not available in Dubai.
> 
> Any information would be brilliant - neither of us have been to Dubai before so it's the start of a new adventure!


Hello Imistry,

As you are moving to Dubai in the hottest month of the year expect temperatures each day of around mid forties so very light comfortable summer clothing is all you will need.

If you like Walkers worcester sauce french fries and Bounty dark chocolate (red wrapper) bring plenty as I've been searching for the last six years and can't seem to find them anywhere here 

Good luck for the future!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

nikkisizer said:


> Hello Imistry,
> 
> As you are moving to Dubai in the hottest month of the year expect temperatures each day of around mid forties so very light comfortable summer clothing is all you will need.
> 
> ...



Worcester Sauce French Fries can sometimes be found in Park N Shop.


----------



## Mickay (Jul 4, 2012)

I used to live in Springs close to the school in emirates living that area is better but if you are really stuck in disc. gardens (where I also live now) well, just hope that the apartment they're gonna provide you doesn't have any cockroach! I thought the studio i got there was nice with all those european touch but now I've a big problem with pests! 
On the brighter side the traffic in gardens is becoming better, traffic lights are now working!!!


----------



## spetsnaz (Aug 24, 2011)

I moved to Disco G a few months ago and I must admit, it's a bit far from everything else in Dubai. I had no choice but to move here because of my modest budget but the place itself is nice. I live in a studio and I like the quiet neighbourhood. 

Parking is an issue at times as there are many more cars than what the parking lot can handle. I live on street 3 which is closer to Sh. Zayed road and the mall. 

Getting a cab during rush hours is a pain in the backside and if you guys plan to buy/rent a car ASAP then it's fine. I hate this place even if I have to spend a day without my car.

Also, there are no shops close by unless you live on street 1 which is a bummer. 

And pools, what pools? :confused2:


----------



## ashlyjd (Jul 3, 2012)

I live in DG, i find the place, nice and quiet far away from the rush in the city, the place is quiet huge, and good for walks and jogging. there are many bus stops inside DG which would take u to the metro in Battuta mall. It would be better to have a car, once you have figured stuff out. it would take 40 to 50 minutes to reach the heart of the city, from DG, if u are using public transport. and if u have a car it will take u half hour. There are many pools here, but no idea when the will fill it up  DG is quiet neat and clean. The restaurants, super markets and all other facilities are in the Zen cluster.


----------



## kmorford (Aug 30, 2012)

to the original post...how is it going? My husband and I are applying to teach there. Can you please tell me how/where you applied for your jobs. There are so many websites..I am not sure where to start. As you said...any and all info would be appreciated!


----------



## colaxs (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi

I live in the Discovery Gardens. Moved there three years and was lucky to snag an apartment on Street 1. I am able to manage commuting using the Bus/metro just fine. There are a lot of supermarkets and restaurants that have opened up in the last year. Plus, the DEWA office is very close by and there's a Du shop in Ibn Batuta for you to quickly setup a phone/internet/tv package for your apartment.

I find it a bit easy on the wallet and it's close to Barsha, JBR and Marina. But if you need to travel to Deira, Bur Dubai or Karama (for any reason), be prepared for a minimum 30 minutes of commuting on a good day. On the positive side, you are at the midpoint of the journey to Abu Dhabi as well.

It's a good place to start your life in Dubai. If you don't like it much, you could always relocate to JLT, which is more reasonably priced compared to Marina/JBR.

Good Luck 

Edit: Forgot to add. You will be charged for AC consumption starting next year. Something to keep in mind.


----------

